# Help identifying small floater



## jonathandowers (Apr 4, 2011)

I picked up this mystery floating plant from a LFS. Biggest leave is about 1.5 cm long. Pictured to the right. Any ideas what it could be?

At first, I thought it was the following:
* Giant Duckweed: Leaves are too large.
* Salvinia Minima: Leaves not fuzzy.
* Dwarf Water Lettuce: Leaves look much different.

​I would appreciate any thoughts, this is a beautiful floater, and would love to get some more.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

_Limnobium laevigatum_. You can read about it in the plantfinder. It will get bigger.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Limnobium laevigatum. You don't need to get more. This will multiply fast.


----------

